# In the Grim Dark Future... Don't Panic!



## Malak Falco (Jul 1, 2010)

Everything in my blog tagged under Warhammer 40000.

Currently it follows a techpriest acolyte around as some potentially ominous doings happen on board the freighter _Lady Alithea_ along with post-story segments after each update dedicated to Malak running a bit of a Q&A and occasionally explaining bits and pieces of this and that as he sees it. All this is done as a personal challenge to me since outside of the obvious slapstick moments caused by fan comics, and a lady friend's doings with Orks... it's just outside of my comfort zone.

...but I'm warming up to the setting. After all so many ideas present themselves that it's hard to pick which ones i want to go after first. My current scenario borrows from System Shock 2. A future scenario will borrow HEAVILY from Paranoia, and I'm sure I can squeeze in other bits here and there.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Why is this here twice?


----------



## Malak Falco (Jul 1, 2010)

I moved this from the original thread because i realized it would be more appropriate here and saw no obvious way of removing the original thread (I'd replaced the message body with a request to delete said thread.)

Edit: Saw the second thread in this subforum. That one's a pure goof on my part, and thanks for removing it.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

tbh, you should post the story here. Otherwise, i'm inclined to delete this thread as well. nothing personal, but the attempt is to keep traffic on Heresy. If you would like, shoot Jezlad a PM and see if you can get in with the Heresy Blog Network. I'll give you some time to post your story, but if its not here soon, i'll have to delete this thread, since the Original Works forum is for posting your "Original Works."

CP


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

If you've got several stories there, rather than flooding the forums with twenty different threads I'd recommend making a compilation thread, such as Mossy Toes's page or even my own.


----------



## Malak Falco (Jul 1, 2010)

Roit then. 

Remove thread. I'll try getting my blog, or at least the subsection that's directly relevant to 40k, on the blog list.

Only posted a link here because I didn't like the idea of doubling up on material. Though after I get to a stopping point I probably will post the completed segment here.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Malak Falco said:


> Roit then.
> 
> Remove thread. I'll try getting my blog, or at least the subsection that's directly relevant to 40k, on the blog list.
> 
> Only posted a link here because I didn't like the idea of doubling up on material. Though after I get to a stopping point I probably will post the completed segment here.


sounds good then mate, can't wait to read it. 

CP


----------

